# Munin and log rotation



## mss_cyclist (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello,

having searched but not found anything about munin and logrotation.

Situation as follows:

Munin update script is run by crontab @hourly.
Logrotation of nginx is done by newsyslog @T00

Right now I lose the loggings from 23 to 00 o'clock because the log rotations takes place before the update of munin. If I would change one of the two times the problem would probably stay except that I will lose another time slot.

How could I fix that?
Thought I could run some sort of script once at 01:00 to parse the zipped and rotated logfile?

What are your opinions?


----------

